# Idolomantis



## yen_saw (Sep 27, 2007)

Received few idolomantis traded from Germany. They are just wonderful to look at!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 27, 2007)

another beautiful species


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2007)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 27, 2007)

> They are just wonderful to look at!


Yes, very beautiful mantids.


----------



## joossa (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice. I am happy to hear that they are doing well.

I'll be waiting for the pictures of them as adults, Yen. :wink:


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks!! I have only 5 to work with, one mis-moult during transit  and few has broken limbs, not gonna be easy but will try my best. At least they are setlling in alright so far.


----------



## spawn (Sep 28, 2007)

They are gorgeous, Yen. You didn't by any chance get them from Lars, did you?

I have had the worst freaking luck with mismolts in S. pretiosa. I had TWENTY nymphs going well after hatching for a couple days, and now I am down to one. Including, but not limited to, sitting water in the cage. It looks like the more cryptic mantids (those prone to mismolts) dwell, even at the young instars, with limited humidity.


----------

